# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >   10 Most Downloaded iTunes Songs of All Time
 > Posted by Sara D. Anderson
 > 78 Comments
 > Print |  Email More
 > In celebration of iTunes' 10 Billion download marker (which was met on Feb. 24, 2010 at 9:43

## andynap

10 Most Downloaded iTunes Songs of All Time
Posted by Sara D. Anderson
78 Comments
Print |  Email More
In celebration of iTunes' 10 Billion download marker (which was met on Feb. 24, 2010 at 9:43PM GMT), Apple has revealed the Most Downloaded iTunes Songs of All Time. Covering singles from Kesha, GaGa and the Black Eyed Peas, among others, these iTunes singles prove that when it comes to downloading music by the masses, we chose to fill our iPods and nanos mostly with retro club beats and dance-floor jams -- but also muse over romantic ballads by Jason Mraz and Taylor Swift, even the string-driven melody in Coldplay's 'Viva La Vida.' Check out the entire list of songs (all released within the last few years) after the jump!

Kesha TiK ToK10) Kesha: 'TiK ToK' (2009)

Featured off her debut album 'Animal,' this iTunes single -- with auto-synth back beats -- muses about the singer's crazy night out partying. The chorus is a definite party rocker: "Don't stop, make it pop / DJ, blow my speakers up / Tonight, I'mma fight / 'Til we see the sunlight..."




Leona Lewis Bleeding Love9) Leona Lewis: 'Bleeding Love' (2007)

The 2006 'X-Factor' winner released this R&B/pop track as her lead single off her debut 'Spirit.' Although it is considered a love song, the song's structure is more R&B danced-based (with wood block percussion and synthesized strings) than a slow-tempo ballad. This song not only made iTunes top 10 most downloaded list, but was the best-selling single in the U.K., as well as the top selling track of 2008, according to Nielsen SoundScan.


Taylor Swift8) Taylor Swift: 'Love Story' (2008)

She may not have perfect pitch, but she sure can write, sharing the perfect love story that every girl would want, lyrically tying in the story between Romeo & Juliet (sans the tragic ending, obviously): "Romeo, take me somewhere we can be alone / I'll be waiting, all that's left to do is run / You be the prince, and I'll be the princess / It's a love story, baby, just say, 'yes'." This tune was one of the first songs to successfully crossover from country to pop, and become not only the most-downloaded country track in history, but the best-selling country song in the U.S. -- surpassing LeAnn Rimes' 'How Do I Live?' by 1 million copies.


Flo Rida Low feat. T-Pain7) Flo Rida: 'Low' (2007)

The first single off his debut album 'Mail on Sunday' the song features T-Pain, who also co-wrote the song. According to the RIAA, this top downloaded iTunes song received the highest Gold & Platinum certification of any artist in March of 2008, earning Flo Rida Gold, Platinum, and 3x multi-Platinum prestige for his chart-topping song, which was also ranked No. 3 song on Billboard's Hot 100 Songs of the Decade.


Lady GaGa Just Dance6) Lady GaGa: 'Just Dance' (2008)

The playful tune with prominent dance beats has the glittery, swaggering-bombshell singing about being wasted in a club: "What's going on on the floor? / I love this record baby but I can't see straight anymore / Keep it cool, what's the name of this club? / I can't remember but it's alright, a-alright / Just dance." Praised by critics, the song stayed on the Billboard 100 for almost five months before it finally topped the charts in January of 2009.


Coldplay Viva La Vida5) Coldplay: 'Viva la Vida' (2008)

A band known for stadium-scale melodies, this track's melody is no different, recognized for it's repeated, punchy string section -- so much in fact that musician Joe Satriani accused Coldplay of copyright infringement, saying that the melody was copied from his 2004 'If I Could Fly.' Luckily for Coldplay, the case was settled last September, as both parties reached a financial settlement. The lyrics to the song mention Roman cavalry, Saint Peter and Jerusalem bells, adding religious references to a pop-y song, which won both Song of the Year and Best Pop Performance by a Duo or a Group at the 2009 Grammy Awards.


Jason Mraz I'm Yours4) Jason Mraz: 'I'm Yours' (2008)

Even though the song was released as Mraz's first single off 2008's 'I Sing. I Dance. I Steal Things,' the track was originally included as a demo on his 2006 limited Edition 'Extra Credit,' an EP to help promote his album 'Mr. A-Z.' 'I'm Yours' was nominated for two Grammys in 2009: Best Male Pop Vocal Performance and Song of the Year, but lost to John Mayer's 'Say' and, yep, Coldplay's 'Viva la Vida,' respectively.


The Black Eyed Peas Boom Boom Pow 3) Black Eyed Peas: 'Boom Boom Pow' (2009)

This top iTunes song -- with furturistic lyrics "I'm so 3008 / you're so 2000 and late" and heavy auto-tune -- gives the band a digital rebirth, not only in their sound but their image as well. So much, that in fact, the group won a 2010 Grammy for Best Short Form Music Video.


Lady GaGa Poker Face2) Lady GaGa: 'Poker Face' (2008)

Despite its upbeat electropop vibe, the song denotes a darker meaning sex and bisexuality, metaphorically linking to gambling: "Luck and intuition play the cards with Spades to start / And after he's been hooked I'll play the one that's on his heart." GaGa says she wrote this top downloaded iTunes song as a tribute to her rock 'n' roll boyfriends. The song won a 2010 Grammy for Best Dance Recording.


Black Eyed Peas I Gotta Feeling1) Black Eyed Peas: 'I Gotta Feeling' (2009)

You've blasted this top 2009 song once or twice while getting ready to go out, danced along to it at a club, and even rocked out to it at a house party -- yep, just like the music video, which features cameo appearances by co-producer and French house DJ David Guetta (other producer is Will.i.am) along with Katy Perry, American rapper Kid Cudi, and model/actress Chantal Jones. This No.1 downloadable iTunes song won a 2010 Grammy for Best Pop Performance by a Duo or Group with Vocals

----------


## NYCFred

i have exactly.....NONE

----------


## andynap

Me either but then we are not in our teens

----------


## MIke R

The Black Eyed Peas song I have..its a good song..

----------


## JEK

I have both the BEP, Taylor Swift and Coldplay. Come on boys . . . .

----------


## MIke R

yes Wendi has the Coldplay..and Lena has the Swifty bird

----------


## andynap

> I have both the BEP, Taylor Swift and Coldplay. Come on boys . . . .




Like I said- I like Taylor Swift and ColdPlay but not those songs-

----------


## JEK

Gee, I missed where you said that :)

----------


## andynap

Teenager wantabe

----------


## KevinS

I've never heard of three of the artists.  I have four of the tracks listed, but perhaps not off of that particular CD.  None were downloaded from iTunes.

----------


## GramChop

wow...i must be a teenager....i have them ALL!  "low" by flo rida is one of my favorites...very catchy and peppy!  _"apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur....everybody in the club was looking at her...she hit the floor (she hit the floor)....and shawty got low, low, low, low."_   fun stuff...makes me wanna dance!!!!

----------


## Grey

I have more of these than I should probably admit.  Tik Tok and Poker Face are good songs for working out.

----------


## GramChop

you got it, grey.....that's what i listen to while i run!

----------


## MIke R

I have a great workout mix....

----------


## Dennis

> I have a great workout mix....




Not an "insane" workout mix?

----------


## MIke R

yeah I got one of those too...LOL

today was 45 minutes at 5.5 MPH on an 8% incline..followed by 2 hour of skiing....

one mans insanity is another mans normality I suppose...

----------


## Grey

Mike R, let's see the playlist.

----------


## MIke R

Here is one of them......


The Road Goes on Forever - Robert Earl Keen ( live version)
Jessica - Allman Brothers Band
American Girl- Tom Petty
Radar Love - Golden Earring
Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws
Cryin - Aerosmith
Just a Friend - Biz Markie
Foreplay/Long Time - Boston
Oh Sherry Darling - Bruce Sprinsteen
Joey - Concrete Blonde
Fantastic Voyage - Coolio
What Was I Thinkin - Dirks Bently
Roadhouse Blues - Doors
Fire on High - Electric Light Orchestra
Pump It Up - Elvis Costello
Wonderful - Everclear
Keep Your Hands To Yourself - Georgia Satelites
Cold Heart Bitch - Jet
Baller Shotcaller - Lil Troy
Walk This Way - Run DMC with Aerosmith
O.P.P. - Naughty by Nature
Running Down a Dream - Tom Petty
Twilight Zone - Golden Earring
Juicy - Notorius B.I.G.
Under Pressure - Queen
I Wanna Be Sedated - Ramones
Suck My Kiss - Red Hot Chili Peppers
All Over Now - Rolling Stones
All Star - Smashmouth
The Future's So Bright - Timbik 3
Drinkin Bone - Tracy Byrd
Panama - Van Halen
If You're Wondering - Weezer
B.O.B. - Outkast
Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top
Woke Up This Morning - Alabama 3
Keep Ya Head Up - Tu Pac
The Way - Fastball
Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles
Ants Marching - Dave Mathews
Touch Too Much - AC/DC
Lose Yourself - Eminem
I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas
I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys 
Fire - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Grey

Thanks for this.  You've given me a few songs to add to my iPod.  I need to keep the workout list fresh -- helps me motivate.

----------


## MIke R

yes fresh is good....I have a mix for the running...a mix for the skiing..and a mix for weight lifting

----------


## Peter NJ

Everclear..One of the best bands nobody knows about..

----------


## MIke R

yep.....great lyrics in their songs...they play Boston small venues a lot.."AM Radio"..."Everything to Everyone" and "I Will Buy You A New Life" are great songs too

----------


## Peter NJ

Saw them about 10 years ago at Roesland Ballroom in NYC..Unbelievable!!

----------


## GramChop

i'm a huge everclear fan!  'wonderful' probably has the saddest message i've ever heard!   'i will buy you a better life' was playing on my iPod during my walk yesterday!!

----------


## MIke R

sad but true for so many kids

----------


## GramChop

unfortunately, you are right, mikeR!

----------


## Peter NJ

im so proud of all my older forum friends who actually know who Everclear is!!  }:|

----------


## MIke R

watch it bud...I know where Sea Bright is..... }:|  }:|  }:|  } :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

and we also know *WHAT* Everclear is....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pSKdA8EZE

----------


## Peter NJ

Old School..before they hit it big..ish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy3aN...eature=related

----------


## GramChop

> im so proud of all my older forum friends who actually know who Everclear is!!  }:|



i bet i'm younger than you!!! :P

----------


## Peter NJ

> Originally Posted by Peter_NJ
> 
> im so proud of all my older forum friends who actually know who Everclear is!!  }:|
> 
> 
> 
> i bet i'm younger than you!!! :P




are you challenging me to an age-off contest?? LOL..OK..i turned the big 41 this past 11/27.

----------


## phil62

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Peter_NJ
> ...



Talk about stepping in it, Missy.

Phil

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by Peter_NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by gramchop
> ...



i will allow my humility to show...."i, officially, have been dissed!"  i'm 46 years old....you win, peter!

btw, phil....whose side are you on anyway, big guy???? :laugh:

----------


## Peter NJ

> Originally Posted by Peter_NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by gramchop
> ...




LOL!

----------


## MIke R

it was painful to watch Missy walk into this obvious   ambush...fun...but painful

what is the minimum age for cougar status???

----------


## Peter NJ

LOL...again...this is too funny

----------


## GramChop

> it was painful to watch Missy walk into this obvious   ambush...fun...but painful
> 
> what is the minimum age for cougar status???



45!  i am officially a cougar......meow!  ....or is it ROAR?!

----------


## MIke R

roar...with a little hiss

----------


## GramChop

> roar...with a little hiss



....and lots of purring!!!    :Wink:  

oh....who am i kidding?  i'm not cougar material!!!!  i'm not cool enough to be a cougar!

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> roar...with a little hiss
> 
> 
> 
> ....and lots of purring!!!    
> 
> oh....who am i kidding?  i'm not cougar material!!!!  i'm not cool enough to be a cougar!




All you have to be is hungry and in the hunt.

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mike R
> ...



well, i'm neither!  so, i guess i'm really not a cougar.....oh well...i was cool for a minute!

----------

